# 2 GB Memory Card showing as 36.7 MB



## Skyh3ck (Apr 26, 2015)

Hello Friends

I have a 2 GB card, using in a phone, it was working fine, later i wanted to add some song, so i connected the card to PC via adapter, it prompted to format the card, 

I formated the card but now its showing only 36.7 MB on PC and phone.

Pleaes help guy what to do now, 

I had one small software given by a member here, it was a small software  i dont know name, but it had many features like repartitioning the USB and Memory card, and more advanced feaure, it was from a chinese site, if anyone has link please share


thanks


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 26, 2015)

Format it to ntfs format?


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 26, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> Format it to ntfs format?



wont help,fat32 and ntfs space difference is minimal

- - - Updated - - -



Skyh3ck said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I have a 2 GB card, using in a phone, it was working fine, later i wanted to add some song, so i connected the card to PC via adapter, it prompted to format the card,
> 
> ...



reformat and see
if you need to recover files,use Recuva
also try custom formatting where you can change options


----------



## $hadow (Apr 27, 2015)

reformat it with a sd card reader in your pc


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 27, 2015)

done it, but its showing as 36.7 mb only after couple of format on pc and on phone


----------



## RCuber (Apr 27, 2015)

Run diskmgmt.msc and check/post the partitions of the memory card.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 27, 2015)

Format the memory card using rufus.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 30, 2015)

Try formatting with these two: filehosting.org | Download | Soft.zip

I had these two software, hope to help you.


----------

